# Help with Apache/Pearl



## painejake (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi,

I have my own gaming server and website. I host it from home and i am looking to install pearl as a web application i want to install uses .cgi (which i am sure is pearl?) 

Anyway i have had a google and had no luck finding out anything so could anyone point me in the direction to get pearl and how to install it or something. 

Many Thanks,

Jay


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

What you need is ActivePerl from:
http://www.activestate.com/Products/activeperl/index.mhtml

you may need to register your name & email addy before the download but I have never had a problem with that.

Run 'ActivePerl-*.*.*.*.msi' (different versions have different file names in place of the *)

A successful installation can be achieved by accepting all the defaults in the installer but you can click on 'Browse' if you want to install perl on a drive other than C. You will need to reboot after instal to get it to work OK.


----------



## painejake (Oct 29, 2007)

OK brilliant thanks ill try that. How does it integrate with Apache to display perl apps on the web?

Many Thanks


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Stand by a moment - I will post some more info in a moment (I have to search for it :grin


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Here we go... I use Perl as part of an intigrated package setting up a laptop to act as a server for testing Ecommerce software I use.

I don't know a heck of a lot on setting it up, I just followed the instructyions that came with the ecommerce software (800 quids worth!)

The folowing is the setup they suggest. It will probably set you well on the right course.:

Configuration
Apache 
Under the 'C:\Apache2\htdocs' directory create a directory called 'cgi-bin'. 

Then, open 'C:\Apache2\conf\httpd.conf' in Notepad and make the following changes:
Locate the line:
ScriptAlias /cgi-bin/ "C:/Apache2/cgi-bin/"
Just search for 'cgi-bin' to find the required line.
Change it to read:
ScriptAlias /cgi-bin/ "C:/Apache2/htdocs/cgi-bin/"

A few lines later you will need to change:
<Directory "C:/Apache2/cgi-bin">
To read:
<Directory "C:/Apache2/htdocs/cgi-bin">
Naturally, substitute D:\ for C:\ if required.
Now close the file and save it.

Please note that any changes made to httpd.conf will not be implemented until Apache has been started/restarted.

If you are using Windows NT/2000/XP then Apache will already be running so you need to go to the 'Apache Service Manager' icon in the system tray (next to the clock) to restart it.


----------



## painejake (Oct 29, 2007)

Ahh thats brilliant. Im running Apache on Win Server 2k3 but ti should be the same setup as XP i would have thought. Let me give that a go and i will post back with my results.

Many Thanks for the additional info 

(and wow £800 :O lol)


----------

